

 Libsyn podcast hosting integrated in Auphonic automatic audio post production - MrDSP
https://auphonic.com/blog/2012/12/12/libsyn-podcast-hosting-after-auphonic-audio-processing/

======
MrDSP
The combination of Auphonic and Libsyn allows an integrated podcast production
and hosting solution.

